# Archival of the Sonichu Forum



## Null (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm considering removing the Sonichu board, or maybe archiving it under the Chris board as a sub-forum. I think it's clear the Sonichu as a comic book series is now dead, because it creator is unable or unwilling to continue the work, and we can expect no more updates.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Aleister Crowley (Jun 25, 2013)

If anyone wants to discuss it, I'm sure it would be well at home in the Chris forum or the What If subforum.


It can be made into the Robert Wayne Stiles House of Horrors now.


----------



## IcyHotWings (Jun 25, 2013)

I think if it does get archived then starts again there could just be a Sonichu sticky topic in the Chris forum.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 25, 2013)

Sonichu is dead and discussion has been exhausted. Though I wish Chris would make more Sonichu.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 25, 2013)

If the Sonichu forum must go, I think it should be made a sub of the Chris forum. Comic discussions aside, every now and then a really good fanfic comes along that just wouldn't fit in on the Chris forum itself.


----------



## spaps (Jun 26, 2013)

If you _do_ archive it, then just make a sub-forum in the Chris forum. It's not a very active forum, but it still gets some discussion on it. At least move the threads to the sub-forum.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 26, 2013)

I think there are quite some good Sonichu topics that are still being discussed, so I don't think it needs to go.


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 26, 2013)

But that means the CWC Adult Chronicles thread will be gone! How ever will I deal without updates on my favourite Chris related game!?


----------



## Saney (Jun 26, 2013)

Melchett said:
			
		

> But that means the CWC Adult Chronicles thread will be gone! How ever will I deal without updates on my favourite Chris related game!?


Melchett _does_ have a pretty good point.


----------



## The Mass Debater (Jun 26, 2013)

I really don't think it’s necessary - the Sonichu forum is still reasonably active, but I wouldn't care much so long as it remained as a subforum. I feel like otherwise we'd just end up with one Sonichu thread about anything and it would stifle discussion. And some of the threads on the Sonichu Forum are the best on the site (the worst pages thread has me in tears every time I view it), and then there's stuff like the Adult Chronicles thread like Melchett said. 

Oh, and we must never give up hope for the TRUE creator of Sonichu to return with fresh content


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't think we really need to remove it. Maybe just make it a subforum instead.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 26, 2013)

*preparing to throw pennies at the sonichu forum*


----------



## Big Bob Pataki (Jun 26, 2013)

i wouldn't remove it.  sonichu may be dead but its legacy certainly lives on.  i vote make it a subforum and allow fan fiction on there as well, so long as nobody tries too hard to make the next asperchu


----------



## EzioCanLeapofFaith (Jun 26, 2013)

I wouldn't remove it. Though I wouldn't mind if it does get removed since it's true Sonichu is pretty much dead.
 Anyway, we can always discuss Sonichu on the Chris forum, since it was a big part of his life.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't necessarily think it should go, but I agree with everyone saying it could be a subforum along with What If?


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 26, 2013)

Subforum is the way to go.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 26, 2013)

I think we should make it a subforum. It still has use for people to post their sonichu fanfics and fancomics too don't forget. Megasparce is not dead, I just have a life unlike Chris.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 27, 2013)

_Star Trek: The Next Generation_ isn't being made anymore, but there are still forums actively discussing it.  

And likewise, as long as the word "Sonichu..." is whispered from our lips, it too will never die.  Not really, anyway.  ::brushes away a single wistful tear, clears throat, lifts chin up::


----------



## Big Bob Pataki (Jun 27, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ isn't being made anymore, but there are still forums actively discussing it.
> 
> And likewise, as long as the word "Sonichu..." is whispered from our lips, it too will never die.  Not really, anyway.  ::brushes away a single wistful tear, clears throat, lifts chin up::


ah yes, it's a lot like sonichu: the next generation.  in many ways superior, but it will never be as recognized as the original.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 27, 2013)

I might stand alone on this, but while I love talking about Chris, I find Sonichu to be boring as hell.  I've never read the comics all the way through, and what I have read I just skimmed to the parts that give us insights into Chris's noggin.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 27, 2013)

I would also add that _Sonichu_ is basically what made Chris Internet (in)famous in the first place.  He was known as "that Sonichu guy" to most of the outside world.  His video rages and troll battles pretty quickly took precedence after he was EDed, but it all started with a little electric hedgehog pokeman.    

So for that reason I think that it should at least remain a subforum.


----------

